# Anfänge mit Illustrator



## NoGFX (17. Januar 2005)

Ich wollte mich in nächster Zeit einmal mit Illustrator beschäftigen, allerdings wäre es gut wenn ich wüsste wie ich damit anfangen soll...
Also wären einige Tutorials nicht schlecht oder ein wenig Fachliteratur.

Kenn jemand gute Bücher, Foren (außer dieses, ich wühl mich schon durch die Themen durch   ), Seiten oder Tutorials die einem den Einstieg in Illustrator erleichtern oder man ein paar Grundtechniken/Grundkenntnisse erlernt?


----------



## funnytommy (18. Januar 2005)

Na da bist du nich allein! Ich hab mir mal die Testversion von Illustrator heruntergeladen! Geht nur 30 Tage deshalb muss ich die Zeit ausnutzen! *lol*


----------



## zechi (19. Januar 2005)

Als Einsteiger sei dir die Adobe-eigene Reihe *Classroom In A Book* zu empfehlen.


----------



## schnarnd (21. Januar 2005)

Ich würde mal gerne wissen was man mit Vektorprogrammen überhaupt machen kann was man z.B. mit Photoshop nicht machen könnte. Wo liegt der Vorteil dieser Programme? Also klar ist das sie mit Vektoren arbeiten also Richtungen anstatt Pixel!
Mehr weiss ich nicht darüber!


----------



## megabit (21. Januar 2005)

Genau das ist der Punkt. Illustrator arbeitet mit Vektoren und Photoshop mit Pixeln.

Wenn man es ganz genau nimmt merkt man schon am Namen wofür die einzelnen Programme gebaut sind. Photoshop um Photos zu bearbeiten und Illustrator um Illustrationen zu erstellen.

Du kannst die beiden Programme eigendlich gar nicht miteinander vergleichen, da sie unterschiedliche Aufgaben bewältigen.

Vektorprogramme sind zur Erstellung von Logos und anderen Grafiken (gute Programmkenner können Dinge, da wird dir schl...).

Vorteil: Die Grafiken lassen sich ohne Qualitätsverlust skalieren (größer und kleiner) und benötigen relativ wenig Speicher, weil es sich "nur" um mathematische Formeln und nicht um einzeln angesprochene Pixel handelt.

Hier zwei Links:

http://www.tutoriallibrary.de/ver2/...ustrator&sid=3109a72bfaef619ba5ef9ed3f64e9760

http://www.drweb.de/illustrator/index.shtml

Und hier ein Link was man so alles machen kann:

http://www.jason-brooks.com/home4.htm


----------



## _chefrocka (21. Januar 2005)

DAS hier ist die beeindruckendste Site, die Vektorgrafiken beinhaltet, die ich kenne ... unglaublich. Da sieht man mal, was man so alles machen kann.


----------



## schnarnd (21. Januar 2005)

Krass da hätte ich ja auf 3d Programm getippt


----------



## funnytommy (8. Februar 2005)

Boah! Aber bis ich sowas selber machen kann, wirds wohl noch so einige Jahre Übung brauchen!
Aber ich werd mal dranbleiben, man lernt nur dazu!
Danke für eure Tips!


----------

